# Recommend a good Menthol Tobacco



## ConradS (22/9/14)

Let me start off by saying, I dont like most plain tobacco liquids or intense menthol that gets too toothpasty, but I was always partial to a nice menthol stinky, used to enjoy the odd Dunhill Switch. Can anyone recommend a juice or mix that can get me a similar taste? Bit of toasted tobacco and clean menthol?


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

I use Heathers Heavenly Vapes' Huntsman and just add a few drops of Menthol Concentrate from Vapour Mountain. 
Other than that have found the NetMenthol from Goodejuice to be very good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (22/9/14)

ConradS said:


> Let me start off by saying, I dont like most plain tobacco liquids or intense menthol that gets too toothpasty, but I was always partial to a nice menthol stinky, used to enjoy the odd Dunhill Switch. Can anyone recommend a juice or mix that can get me a similar taste? Bit of toasted tobacco and clean menthol?


 
Hi @ConradS - I don't recall seeing any menthol tobaccoes locally available as a ready made juice. When I was on Twisp, I used to mix their Tobacco #1 with their Polar Mint and it made for quite a good vape at the time.

I will second @Andre's suggestion of Huntsman from Heathers Heavenly Vapes (HHV). It's probably the best tobacco I have tried. They make a few tobacco flavours (you can check out their website) and many are very good. They are NET - naturally extracted tobacco - so they have a great true tobacco flavour. HHV is currently being brought in by @ShaneW at Juicy Joes, so you can get some of their flavours from him. I still have to try adding Vapour Mountain's Menthol Concentrate to these tobaccoes, but I can just imagine what an amazing vape that would make. Go for it. You can adjust the amount you add to your taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ConradS (22/9/14)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I have actually bought some X2O from Vapeafrica in the past but lowest it goes its 12mg and only a average vape at best in my opinion.

Will look out for some of your suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## ConradS (22/9/14)

Andre said:


> I use Heathers Heavenly Vapes' Huntsman and just add a few drops of Menthol Concentrate from Vapour Mountain.
> Other than that have found the NetMenthol from Goodejuice to be very good.


 
@Andre - are you using a VM concentrate or a liquid, of a concentrate is this available for purchase?


----------



## yuganp (22/9/14)

Try kryptonite from subohmvapor

This is the description:
KRYPTONITE (NEW)
Experience intense chilling blends of menthol and smooth tobacco. An absolute ADV for any menthol lover.

More info here
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/subohmvapor-juice-menu-quick-listing.5303/

You can get concentrates from valley vapor, sky blue and vapour mountain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

ConradS said:


> @Andre - are you using a VM concentrate or a liquid, of a concentrate is this available for purchase?


I use their concentrate. Not on their website yet, but you can order via email. Particulars here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ConradS (22/9/14)

Andre said:


> I use their concentrate. Not on their website yet, but you can order via email. Particulars here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/


 
Ta, that's what I needed


----------



## Zer0_C00L (25/2/20)

Reviving this post back to 2020.. With a whole lot more happening in the vape juice scene since 2014, any updates or recommendations for a good tobacco menthol juice? I have been in search and came across the TKO Menthol Tobacco.. Any comment on this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (25/2/20)

Zer0_C00L said:


> Reviving this post back to 2020.. With a whole lot more happening in the vape juice scene since 2014, any updates or recommendations for a good tobacco menthol juice? I have been in search and came across the TKO Menthol Tobacco.. Any comment on this?



It was the first tobacco juice I vaped when I started almost a year ago and was wholly unimpressed. Flat tasting.
Not enough tobacco to make it shine and not enough cool to make up for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

I have not tried yet but Wiener vape is advertising a menthol tobacco I have my eye on. Cool menthol I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/2/20)

Wow, this is a great thread
Thanks for the revival @Zer0_C00L !

There aren’t too many commercially available menthol tobacco juices. It’s a pity because I love a good tobacco with menthol added. I find the menthol makes it shine big time. In most cases, not all.

What I have found is that adding menthol concentrate to a good tobacco juice can make a world of difference. 

I do it often with various tobaccoes. To good effect

It’s so worth trying. Just add a few drops to a tankful and adjust according to taste. You might be pleasantly surprised

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (26/2/20)

Silver said:


> Wow, this is a great thread
> Thanks for the revival @Zer0_C00L !
> 
> There aren’t too many commercially available menthol tobacco juices. It’s a pity because I love a good tobacco with menthol added. I find the menthol makes it shine big time. In most cases, not all.
> ...


I think Rebel Revolution's Apache Leaf could be really good with some added chill, I found it a really pleasant "ADV" level tobacco and is definitely worth a look if you are going to add some coolant yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

